# Windows Frosting on the Inside



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

By chance are you leaving wet floormats in the car? Since the cruze takes a bit longer to warm up than other cars is seems the floormats never fully dry out. My windshield used to frost a bit on the inside until I bought husky floor liners and dump the water out daily.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Must have one side window slightly cracked open......I think this cabin is too 'tight' relative to airflow....

Be certain you are not operating in the 'recirculate' mode.....yes, agreed, a bit more heat but a lot more humidity.

You are seeing humidity condense/freeze on the glass......sources of humidity....your breath...your body....damp floormats.....damp winterwear.
This is why I keep a window cracked and have concluded the cabin doesn't breath that well.....the moment the glass is cracked, the frost dissapates.

If you thought a heater core problem, the difference is that condensate never freezes.

Rob


----------



## Dailynator (Jan 14, 2015)

spacedout said:


> By chance are you leaving wet floormats in the car? Since the cruze takes a bit longer to warm up than other cars is seems the floormats never fully dry out. My windshield used to frost a bit on the inside until I bought husky floor liners and dump the water out daily.


Oh wow, I never even considered that! Yes, my floor mats can be a bit damp sometimes. These cars do take forever to warm up! And I only ever drive short distances (perk of living close to work, school and friends) so it never gets fully warmed up!

Thanks for the replies everyone! I shall try and dry out my floor mats or find an alternative way to keep the snow out.


----------



## Dailynator (Jan 14, 2015)

Robby said:


> Must have one side window slightly cracked open......I think this cabin is too 'tight' relative to airflow....
> 
> Be certain you are not operating in the 'recirculate' mode.....yes, agreed, a bit more heat but a lot more humidity.
> 
> ...


I shall try to turn the Recirculate off like you suggest and crack a window. I really want to love this car but they seem to be like my old Saab and have their own personality and quirks!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep....a little bit of moisture on the floor and that's what will happen. I have to keep my heat on defrost (not defrost and floor) until the interior is actually too warm to be comfortable. This morning it took me about a half hour of highway driving until all the windows were clear. Then I can set it to floor and adjust the temperature.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Very common, as others state. Keeping the vent selector on full defrost helps.

It was -28C (-18F) here this morning. When it's that cold there's always frost on the inside of my windows as my commute isn't long enough to get the cabin toasty warm, and that's including 1300W of block heater in service.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I found an issue with my car WRT to interior frosting. I posted in the Service Issues forum, a few videos and a quick how-to for those with moisture issues:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-condensation-frost-windows.html#post1666193

Hope this helps.


----------

